# Improvements since 2021 NPS Survey



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

*(Let us know how you think in this thread. Due to the amount of feedback we will get, we are likely not able to reply to each of you, but we will be reading all of them. For any comments and feedback for further improvements, please wait till our next round of NPS surveys which is coming in a few weeks.)*

Hi everyone,

Hope you had a great holiday!

We want to provide an update on the results of our NPS survey we conducted late last year. First, we want to say thank you to everyone who participated in the survey. We got a lot of feedback, both positive and negative, and these comments will be very valuable for us as we figure out our future roadmap. Hearing these words is critical for us to stay in touch with the user's needs, and we intend to keep putting up these surveys from time to time.

Here are some of the most commented topics, and the improvements we have made.

*Search Experience, and Searching Show Case / Media Gallery*
Around September we rolled out an update for advanced search, users can now search Media Gallery, Showcase, as well as Tags.







On top of that, recently, we are also releasing a new update to allow users to directly modify advanced search parameters directly in the result pages.







​

*Searching for Content within a Thread*
We had users mentioning they want to be able to search within a thread. While we do have this feature already in the system, we understand it's probably still a bit hard to find. We made some visual updates to make it easier to spot. You will see these context search options when you type in keywords while in a thread or in a subforum.








*Classified & Buyer Seller Rating System*
Some of you may know, currently, we are working on a dedicated classified system, and late last year we started testing it out, along with an early version of the Buyer/Seller Rating system on some sites, with iTrader data migrated. We are looking to roll it out on more sites earlier this year, please stay tuned for future release notes.






































*New Update to Support Uploading Multiple Images at Once*
We understand this could be a big headache for content creators, especially on sites that are media-rich. In October we rolled out an update to support uploading multiple images at once via drag-and-drop or selection, improving the user experience for uploading images.








​

*Expanding Read History Beyond 30 Days*
By default, the read history is set to preserve for 30 days. This was not our design intention. We have expanded to 180 days for a better browsing experience for those members who don't visit often.











*Improvement on Image Loading being Slow*
We have expanded the image lazy-load range, so the images are more likely loaded before you scroll them into the screen. On top of that, we introduced a shimmering placeholder that reserves the space for the image before it loads, preventing it from pushing content down once it's loaded.











*Highlight on Threads User Participated In*
By default preference, you will automatically follow any threads you created or replied to. We have a "Following" tag on the threads you are following, but it wasn't very visually obvious before. We have made visual updates to make it easier to spot when browsing through a list of threads.

Before









After








​


*Mobile Thread View Navigation*
It has occurred to us that the "Jump to Latest" button could be easily missed, along with the fact that there is no quick way for mobile users to navigate to the first page of a thread with a lot of pages of replies. We added a |< and >| button to allow users to quickly go to the first and last page on mobile devices.








​

*Unread in Dark Mode*
We are well aware of this issue, and we are planning to look at dark mode holistically with the design team together to fix these issues. Fow now, we made some quick adjustments to the visual to increase the contrast between read and unread threads in dark mode.

Before











After








​

*Preserving Scroll Location when Going Back to Home Page*
We have made an update to preserve the scrolling position even after you loaded more threads on the homepage, improving the experience of browsing content from the homepage.








​
*Show Only This User feature*
As we address feedback we collected from everyone here about issues we need to fix, we are also starting to look ahead and see how we can proactively improve the user experience. As a first step, we introduced the new Only Show This User feature, which allows you to filter out threads made by a particular user in a thread.









*Reduced Update Deployment Time*
We have also optimized our deployment pipeline, reduced downtime for weekly updates effectively by around 85%. Now the average downtime should be about 50-60 seconds.

On the other side, we received a lot of recurring positive comments, and we like to share them with you here as well.

*Visual and UX is by far the most praised topic from the survey. Our designs were very thrilled and heart-warmed by the kind words*
*A lot of people spoke up about the ease of navigation.*
*Performance is also another frequent comment. Specifically about the speed, stableness of the sites.*
*Addition of dark mode after migration made a lot of users happy.*
*Native image hosting is another topic that was mentioned quite a lot.*
*We also got a lot of praise for the homepage feed and mobile support.*

This NPS survey marks an important milestone for us. Looking back, we have come pretty far compared to 2 years ago. However, we still have a lot of work to do. We will keep putting up another NPS survey, with the next round in the near future. Be sure to let us know your thoughts and suggestions there.

Thank you to those who's been with us since day one. And for those who recently joined, thank you for putting your trust in us, and we will need your help to continuously improve the platform and grow together.

- Fora Team


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------

